# Control of bleeding CPT.. Ovarian pedicles



## ncurtis (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello all...

I'm trying to find the CPT code for control of bleeding of the Ovarian pedicles?
Patient had a total vagina hysterectomy the day before the bleeding.

Procedure note says Vaginal exploration with reopening of the vaginal cuff and ligation of ovarian pedicles bilaterally. 
Heaney clamp was used to grasp the pedicle and a figure of eight suture was then placed.

Any help would be greatly appreciated..

Thank you,
Nicole
curtisfamily1@gmail.com


----------

